# vetää sarja tommosen läpitte



## danel32

Taken from Väinö Linna "Tuntematon sotilas", 1985 year scenario. One solider is tired and another beats him that he would start to march. Another solider interfere and says:  Älä potki miestä! Saatanan koira, pitäs vetää sarja tommosen läpitte. Beater laughs and answers: Koita onnees, jätkä, niin näät kumman läpi päivä paistaa.

What means "vetää sarja tommosen läpitte"? He promises to empty the breech or something else?


----------



## hui

_vetää sarja tommosen läpitte_
shoot [a round(?) of] rapid fire [with a (sub)machine gun] through someone like that

_läpitte_ is dialectal form of _läpi_
_tommonen_ is colloquial form of_ tuommoinen (= tuollainen)_


----------



## danel32

Thank you!


----------

